# Jewelry Box



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

My girlfriend wants a jewelry box that is inset in the wall between studs. I can build the box, make the trim, but I Dont know how it would open. By the picture she gave me, it looks almost like a regular interior door and hinges. Thats all well and good, but she wants the door to be a mirror. Obviously the door cant include the trim because it wouldn't allow the door to open. Any suggestions on how this can be done?
Nick


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

nblumert
European style hinges like those in your kitchen cabinets. Take the frame to a cabinet shop and have them drill the holes. Use a flat panel insert in the door and glue the mirror to it.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

The only way I see it working is if the box was inset into the wall ass you said and the mirror and trim would swing open on hinges. It would be crazy hard to have the mirror open by it's self. You can get hinges that are hidden so you don't see them when the "door/mirror" is closed.

if I were building it, I would insist on "Soft Close" hinges.
That way if she was in a rush and closed the mirror door too hard, it would never slam against the wall and break the mirror.

These are just my thoughts though.
I look forward to seeing some pictures when it's done.

Cheers.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would purchase a wall safe  WALL SAFE  and mount it between the studs. Then I would make or purchase a picture framed mirror and mount that on hinges over the safe.

George


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I would purchase a wall safe  WALL SAFE  and mount it between the studs. Then I would make or purchase a picture framed mirror and mount that on hinges over the safe.
> 
> George


I must've mis-understood your original post. I did realize that it was going to be a wall safe to prevent burglars from stealing. 

I also thought, from you're original post, that you were actually going to build her a jewelry box, instead of installing a safe. 

In that case, there are many ways to to this, but the same thing applies, I would have the mirror and trim open as the door, with some hinges that you don't really see when it is closed.

Good luck with the install.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

It's not going to be a safe. It's just going to be built into the wall like a safe would be. I made the box and the moulding, but I am still having issues with installing hinges on it so that the mirror would line up with the moulding and not protrude past it. I hope that makes some sense.
Nick


----------

